# Kindergartens in Guangzhou



## tisselle (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm moving over to Guangzhou in one week! I'm looking for a good pre-school/ kindergarten/ daycare for my 2 year old, preferably in Haizhu District (I'll be working at Number 6 high school). My son's main language is French (I'm from the US but have been living in France). Some French-speaking would be a plus, but not a requirement. Most important is that kids receive a lot of love, individual attention, hands-on experience.

My concern about getting an aiyi is that he would be bored without other people around. He is used to a lady who takes 4 kids at a time, in her home surrounded by her family and neighbors. Does anything comparable exist over there? Do people sometimes share aiyis so their kids can play together? Or do aiyis sometimes take kids into their own homes, or come to yours with their kids? For him to be alone with her (without getting bored and missing me), she'd have to be really exceptional. Or maybe I'll do a half-day kindergarten and half-day with an aiyi...

Any playgroups in the Haizhu district?

I am also looking for an appartment.

Any advice appreciated!!!

Many thanks, 
Kate


----------

